
Can we lose Space for decades due to space debris? - bolkhovsky
https://thesatsat.com/space-debris/
======
DanBC
NASA has a nice website about space debris. It includes some photographs of
damage caused by orbital debris.

[https://orbitaldebris.jsc.nasa.gov/](https://orbitaldebris.jsc.nasa.gov/)

~~~
bolkhovsky
Yep, that's insane how only 1 cm piece of shit flying on the space speed can
do that big mess.

------
simonblack
We'll finally do something when the cost of cleaning-up is less than the cost
of the damage caused by space debris.

A forerunner of the space clean-up is the ocean clean-up. We're just beginning
to do that now after centuries of mindless 'chuck it overboard' behaviour.

~~~
bolkhovsky
Indeed, money often the most powerful driver for changing something that's
broken

